# 1st ever bread Attempt



## damascusmaker (Nov 26, 2017)

Here is the recipe, found online I used as a guide, I added some honey.







One piece on the Akorn and the other in the oven. The one in the oven seemed to cook too fast on the outside. I would dial back the temp next time. And the Akorn had a hard time recovering temp. 450 when I put the bread in, but fell under 300 and just got back to around 400 by the time I declared done.

More to learn about!

On smoker





Just Pulled










	

		
			
		

		
	
 The one from the kitchen oven, got away from me while fooling with the smoker, but still good stuff.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks good . That's an addiction in its self .


----------



## motocrash (Nov 26, 2017)

looks tasty DM! love some fresh crusty bread!Strange the oven cooked it faster,you'd think opposite.Do you Butcher and make Candlesticks too?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 26, 2017)

Pretty nice job for a first attempt!  Congrats!


----------



## myownidaho (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks great! Much better than my early attempts.


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for the encouragement, I'll be trying it again. Fairly pleased with this as a beginning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2017)

Your bread looks fantastic!
Especially for a first try!
Al


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks Al, My wife's more refined taste detected bacon in the smoker bread. Must have been because the previous cook in that smoker was 3 BBs. I'll file that away for the future.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 29, 2017)

DM, Nice job on the bread , I  can almost smell the bread in the pic with the butter melting !


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 29, 2017)

Looks really good. Does it get any better than that? - "homemade bread with a hint of bacon". Point!


----------

